

Ask HN: Do you like the change in the way HN looks? - mknits

Personally I don&#x27;t like it. I keep guessing why HN decided to make the change.
======
satishreddym
I personally didnt understand the meaning of the new colors and stuff. For me
in win7 chrome its still showing the old design....:P

------
aeykie
Christmas.

